# AR 10 308 pet loads



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I am starting to reload I get great groups with 168 SMK , I have been looking for reload data for gas guns compared to bolt guns , is there a difference ? Would,like to use Winchester brass and 168 or 175 SMK .can some point me in the right direction ? Thanks sr


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The 155 A-Max's shot great for me over Varget with commercial, not military, brass. I got about an inch (give or take) less drop out to 400 when compared to the sweet spot for my 168 load. I have not shot any 175SMK's.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I use Hornday 150 SP (mainly because I still have over 500 of them) with 45.0 gr of Varget and get pretty good results with a DPMS LR308AP4.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have an 8lb container of Varget for $148.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Same as bolt guns. 42.2 gr 4064 with 175,s shoot extremely well in my DPMS LRB.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hornady has two separate reload sections for 308 and M1A. The M1A loads are a bit reduced. For instance the max load for rl15 and 168 gr match bullets/amax is 2.3 gr less for the M1A

I have had great luck in my M1A with 42 grains of imr 4064 and 42 gr of rl 15, or 40.5 gr of VV 135 with 168 smk's, 168 horn match, and 168 amax.

Best group from M1A is 42 gr rl 15--- five shots into .87" with four of those in .67.


----------

